# Eye infection?



## Titanthepitbull (Jan 24, 2013)

My brothers 3yr old pit bull Buddha has recently developed an eye problem. I be no idea what it is or how to care for it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Could be allergies, an infection, swollen due to trauma, etc. Get him checked by his vet.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

X's 2. Get Buddha to the vet ASAP. Poor dog, that looks painful.

Joe


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

ya man. im going to parrot the vet advice. thats your buddy. he would do it for you.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep, it's vet time. It could be an infection, it could be an injury, it could be an allergy. There's no way to know without the doc taking a look.


----------



## Patches (Aug 8, 2016)

Did you find out the cause of this problem? From the pictures it looks as though my pit has the same problem and I am very curious as to what caused your pit's problem. I've brought mine to the vet 4-5 times and my girlfriend and I are still seeing the same problem.


----------



## Shaneav (Mar 25, 2017)

Did u find out, my pit has something similar have been applying the cream from vet but haven't seen much results.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

try using some saline to flush out the eye a couple time per day. cheap saline from target or walmart is only a couple bucks. the kind for contact lenses. sometimes comes in a 2 pack.
squeeze the bottle and make the stream go from the inside corner of the eye toward his temple/cheek. this will prevent anything from going down his tear ducts. get all the gunk out and flush one more time.
apply the medication after you rinse the eye.
good luck!


----------



## MightyPitt (Apr 15, 2017)

This is a must vet visit! It could be an allergy but it could be far more dangerous like a bacteria infection and I would never wait around when it comes to eyes. See a vet immediately please


----------

